# Dropping on the Downswing



## Jay1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Having just looked at a couple of videos of my swing I've noticed that I drop A LOT on the downswing. This is something I have always done, but now my head at impact is a full head lower than the position at the top of the back swing.

From address to the top of the back swing my head stays the same height, although there is some lateral movement away from the target. But it seems my first move down is a shift towards the target and my head starts dropping. (I am also a bit flat on the back swing and have little wrist cock but that's another story)

Now, the questions are, is the head drop caused by the shift towards the target initiating the downswing? 
And - how big a job is this to fix. I know it's a move I've always had, am I asking for trouble in trying to change and keep my height through the ball?

I am a decent ball striker and played off single figures before I stopped playing regularly. So not sure on whether to take the risk of a BIG change.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## DaveM (Apr 18, 2012)

If it works, as it must if you play to single numbers. Why fix it ? Many odd swings out there on the pro tours that work.


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 18, 2012)

I see what you're saying, but I don't think I used to dip *as much* as I do now. I used to play regularly and got down to 8 while I was a member at my old place. However, having not been a member of a club now for 4 and a half years my game isn't what it was. I am not as consistent with my ball striking particularly which is frustrating. 

I would guess I'm currently playing to about a 12-13 and now I'm looking to join a club again I want to get back to those single digits. Just don't know whether looking to change this is the right way to go.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I would suggest you focus more on stopping the lateral movement.
That will improve your contact.


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I noticed a tip you gave in another thread about feeling as though shifting weight on to the insides of the feet, both back and through. This definately sits well as a practice focus for me. I am pretty sure I have too much lateral movement toward the target with my hips in the downswing so that little tip that you gave someone else was something I was going to use.

So you would say not to worry too much about the head dropping?

I really want to put a video up, but they are recorded on a swing reader app on my phone and I don't think I can get them off it.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2012)

So you would say not to worry too much about the head dropping?
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's just the head. It would be different if you were losing your posture then I might look at it again.
Lots of good golfers have a head drop. Not many good players sway a lot.


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've just looked at the vid again and it's not so much a sway to be honest. I drew 2 vertical lines through my hips and feet at address and in the back swing I do not move my hips out of these lines, My right hip doesn't move away from the target at all, so my turn going back looks good (but my head does move away from the target). From the top of the downswing though my hips definately move towards the target. 

I don't think my posture changes too much in the downswing but my head gets soooooo low.


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lets see if this works. This is the video I was looking at on my phone. Forgive the hoodie, not my normal golf wear 

<iframe width="460" height="640" src="http://www.swingreader.com/video/view/dirwTEhn/pulled?embed=true" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me. I just saw you hitting 20-25 balls all exactly the same! 

Unless your head movement is causing you to lose balance - and it doesn't look like it is - than I'd say just live with it. Tiger Woods certainly has a pronounced head dip these days. Not a huge hip turn btw, but again, as long as it's consistent, who cares! Certainly not Lee Westwood!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2012)

Jay1 said:



			Lets see if this works. This is the video I was looking at on my phone. Forgive the hoodie, not my normal golf wear 

<iframe width="460" height="640" src="http://www.swingreader.com/video/view/dirwTEhn/pulled?embed=true" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
		
Click to expand...

As I said, way too much head movement on the backswing




Work on keeping the head still and that will improve your contact

btw, your head hasn't dropped on the backswing, I just didnt draw the red line down far enough on the right hand picture


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Good to have something to focus on in practice. I really think I need to get a bit more wrist cock too, as I've lost a fair bit of distance and thinking that could be the cause.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2012)

I really think I need to get a bit more wrist cock too, as I've lost a  fair bit of distance and thinking that could be the cause.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly....but you'll lose more distance hitting it fat/thin.
Get the turn sorted first then worry about the wrists


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Will do, thanks again for the tips.

One more question, are there any drills for stopping the lateral head move, or is it just a case on focus on keeping it still?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2012)

Jay1 said:



			Will do, thanks again for the tips.

One more question, are there any drills for stopping the lateral head move, or is it just a case on focus on keeping it still?
		
Click to expand...

If you have a long handled broom/rake at home, balance the handle end on your head/forehead and have some practice swings.
Or stand with the sun behind you and watch your shadow


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 19, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If you have a long handled broom/rake at home, balance the handle end on your head/forehead and have some practice swings.
Or stand with the sun behind you and watch your shadow
		
Click to expand...

The sun? You must be joking!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 19, 2012)

Dropping isn't necessarily a problem. It does look to me as if you're trying to take the clubhead as far to the right (away from you) as you possible can in an attempt to create more 'width' to your swing. This is having the effect of making your shoulders turn too flat so you then feel you have to 'drop' back down onto the ball.

I'd try some drills where you preset the club horizontal to the ground before you start your backswing... then feel the the club just turns up on plane behind you (a little more UP, a little DEEPER, but not wider).


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 19, 2012)

I would suggest that you should get your head a little more behind the ball at address.  I like to feel the left ear is just behind the ball.  This is the position you get into in the backswing and if you preset it and kept it there down into impact then it would create less sway and maybe reduce the need to drop down as much.

Just a thought.


----------

